# Calling Furness Bermuda Line ships' crew for reunion



## Alva (Mar 14, 2006)

Ships’ crew, who sailed on the Furness Bermuda Line in the 1950s and early 60s, are reuniting on Saturday 16 May 2009 to renew old acquaintances and to share memories and mementos from the golden days of Furness’s sister ships, Queen of Bermuda and Ocean Monarch. 

“Some fifty crew and their relatives have confirmed they’re coming”, says Bill Cox, reunion organiser, “but we’re hoping to find even more.” The reunion will take place at The Merchant Seaman’s War Memorial Society in southern England. Lying close to London’s airports, the venue is conveniently placed for shipmates, who are travelling from as far as Canada, New Zealand and Bermuda, as well as from locations across the UK and Europe. 

For further information about the reunion, please send me a PM for contact details.
Information about the reunion and images of the ships and crew can also be found on the Furness Bermuda Line: ships’ crew reunited website at http://www.alvajames.co.uk


----------

